# The new "look" of DBSTalk



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

For the past month I've been working to re-vamp the color and font scheme of this board. Most of the work is now complete but if you have any comments or suggestions then please don't hesitate to let us know. Thanks!

Chris Blount
Administrator
DBSTalk.Com


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

That why the font looks smaller.. TOO small IMHO..

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

Im runnimg my Compaq 17" @ 1152x864 and it doesnt look any smaller to me.

Steve


----------

